# Mario Mcneill Sentenced To Death For Killing Shaniya



## finickyone (May 29, 2013)

*Breaking News:*  A Cumberland County jury deliberated  about a half hour before determining that Mario McNeill should die for  the November 2009 death of 5-year-old Shaniya Davis.

http://www.wral.com/cumberland-prosecutors-say-child-killer-should-die/12493723/


----------



## LunadeMiel (May 29, 2013)




----------



## frida1980 (May 29, 2013)

Justice served, at last. 

RIP Shaniya.


----------



## MzLady78 (May 29, 2013)

Great!

Now can we just put a bullet in his head and be done with it? I volunteer my services.

And I personally think the POS who gave birth to her (I refuse to call her a mother) deserves the same fate.


----------



## samanthathebrave (May 29, 2013)

good riddance


----------



## Kanky (May 29, 2013)

I like to see these kinds of people rot in prison personally, but I guess this will have to do.


----------



## Misseyl (May 29, 2013)

I remember this story.  Glad to know her mother will also be punished.  Yep, I remember feeling that the little girl was passed around before because she went so willingingly with that pervert.  I don’t particularly like friendly babies, they must be afraid of something/someone.  I remember growing up in Jamaica and they used to tell us of BlackArts.  Now that I think about it, that was brilliant because being in the country, you are not afraid of anything.  I digress – anyway, he deserves whatever he gets.  I just hope he gets a chance to live a bit, just enough where he'll begin to desire life over death.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (May 29, 2013)

He will probably commit suicide.  Before the deliberations took place he didn't allow his defense to put on any mitigating factors.  The judge kept asking him if he was sure and he turned to his mom, smiling and said he didn't want her to speak for him and that he loved her.
He said that if he couldn't have his freedom then he didn't care what the sentence was.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 29, 2018)

This case just popped in my head and I googled to see if there were any updates. I see that Shaniya's half brother was shot to death last year:


----------



## jeanghrey (Jun 29, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> This case just popped in my head and I googled to see if there were any updates. I see that Shaniya's half brother was shot to death last year:



My goodness, so much tragedy all around


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 29, 2018)

I will always remember the surveillance video of this degenerate holding that little girl waiting for the elevator.   She was just holding on to him in the trusting way that kids do and he still did what he did.   There's no way she was the first victim.     

There's nothing fair about him getting the death penalty.  He's going to sit in jail unbothered for at least the next 10 years and then get  a quick death.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 29, 2018)

He needs to die today. Her mother needs to also die. I'm sorry y'all. May their lives be hell and they continue to suffer they die.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm in the middle on the death penalty but no objection here. Too bad he isn't in Texas. They don't wait.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 29, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I will always remember the surveillance video of this degenerate holding that little girl waiting for the elevator.   She was just holding on to him in the trusting way that kids do and he still did what he did.   There's no way she was the first victim.
> 
> There's nothing fair about him getting the death penalty.  He's going to sit in jail unbothered for at least the next 10 years and then get  a quick death.




That whole case haunted me but that video most of all. That poor little girl.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 30, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> He needs to die today. Her mother needs to also die. I'm sorry y'all. May their lives be hell and they continue to suffer they die.


The mom was involved ? These are the things that piss me off the most ,when the person that creates and nurture a child let someone harm them. 
Anyway this smirking idiot and his ugly face need to burn to a crisp


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 30, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> The mom was involved ? These are the things that piss me off the most ,when the person that creates and nurture a child let someone harm them.
> Anyway this smirking idiot and his ugly face need to burn to a crisp


Yes. The mother sold her to him to clear a drug debt. She was crying in court talking about he was just supposed yo "have sex with her"
Shaniya had been living with her dad, but he was giving the mom a chance. She had a home and a job for 6 months. Shaniya had only been with her 3 weeks. This is why I fully support when the primary parent pushes back when an absent parent decides they want to be present. She probably wanted her so she could sell her to men to get drugs.  Every time I read about this child I cry. Humans are awful!!

I see the update is about Shaniya' s brother, so this father has lost two of his children. My goodness.


----------



## Shula (Jul 2, 2018)

How tragic and heartbreaking. His mother ain't no good either, crying because she can't testify on his behalf. For what?!! If a child of mine committed a crime this horrific, you're no longer a child of mine. I would turn you in myself because I know you know better, if you are mine. Ugh.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 2, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> Yes. The mother sold her to him to clear a drug debt. She was crying in court talking about he was just supposed to "have sex with her"


Wow.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 3, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> Yes. The mother sold her to him to clear a drug debt. She was crying in court talking about he was just supposed yo "have sex with her"
> Shaniya had been living with her dad, but he was giving the mom a chance. She had a home and a job for 6 months. Shaniya had only been with her 3 weeks. This is why I fully support when the primary parent pushes back when an absent parent decides they want to be present. She probably wanted her so she could sell her to men to get drugs.  Every time I read about this child I cry. Humans are awful!!
> 
> I see the update is about Shaniya' s brother, so this father has lost two of his children. My goodness.



The brother was her half brother so he probably wasn't the father.


----------

